# Lawn Tractor No Brakes !



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I inherited an Allis Chalmers 600? series lawn tractor that has bad brakes, but is otherwise in good shape. The brakes tend to not work in 1s gear, but actually will stop it in higher gears. Any ideas on how to fix or adjust ? 

Thanks, Chet


----------



## bdunegan (Mar 31, 2005)

dont exactly know how your setup is, but a lot of the ac's have a band around drum on rear trans. this has about a half inch thick brake shoe on it. there should be an adjustment rod hooked to this to adjust brakes. shoe maybe worn out. it naturally stops in higher gears because it dont have as much torque to try to stop. if this is not your case let me know and we will go another route.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, thats on most, its old so i'd just go buy a new brake shoe for it.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks guys, I'll pobobly get the new brake pad/shoe. Are these harde to get to ? I have plenty of Auto brake jobs under my belt, but I have heard these are not easy.

Chet


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

actually a mowers brakes can be quite easy. as long as they are easy to get to. some require removing the trans to get to em right. umm for that old of a mower i would not know but if you ask a good small engine shop they might can help.


----------

